# My Limited Entry Bull (Central Manti Unit, Rifle)



## Romel801 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was a little reluctant to post pics of my bull but then I got to thinking&#8230;'Hey it's a complete DIY fair chase hunt on public land and I have nothing to be ashamed about.'

I snuck up on this bull Tuesday morning of the 15th September. As I finished my steep ascent through the timber and allowed my lungs and heart to calm down I peered through my binoculars and just saw the faint outline of him. He was barely a shadow as he fed quietly in the safe cover of the remaining darkness. "Yep, those are definitely antler branches above his head" I thought to myself. After a very draining 3 days of hard hunting, I reflected on a good part of my lifetime of chasing these elk.

I remember my first time hunting these animals. I had a simple spike tag that of course went unfilled and rightly so. You see to hunt elk, it takes an investment. An investment of time, self, sweat, tears, frustration, etc. I could go on but I assume most of us know what I am talking about. I started with a rifle and after a couple of years I began to know the country and territory and habits of this impressive quarry. I drew my first cow tag and waited with anticipation as I knew other hunters would push elk right up the ravine and over the hidden draw that I had discovered&#8230;and they did! Who can forget the first bull with antlers they harvested? In my case it has always been spikes thanks to our wonderful DWR and the unit I always have hunted in. As the years have gone by and my knowledge of the area and elk hunting grew and grew, spike bull hunting became less and less a challenge. I finally gave up my gun for the bow and have had some incredible tales and close encounters that come from bow hunting. I have yet to seal the deal with the bow these last five years.

So as the darkness continued its retreat, my bull began to take focus. I count six on one side and six on the other. I start looking at his 'whale tails' and 'swords'. He definitely isn't the biggest bull around. In fact I passed on two bulls two mornings before about his size, mainly because my field judging hunting buddies told me to. Course they wanted me to shoot a '350' bull that stepped out of a little opening in the pines at 545 yards.( I know this because I ranged it) I can tell you I would be hard pressed to think of an elk I have shot at further than 200 yards and most at less than 100 yards. I was not comfortable with that shot, and further the trek to get at him after the shot so I passed. As I am thinking of passing up on this bull he decides to lay down and give me more time to think&#8230;and we know how dangerous that can be!

Opening morning I have eight people to help me. Sunday I am down to six, in the evening I am down to two and myself. Monday morning, I am the only one out of bed to hunt and do so till 3:00 pm come back for lunch then back out at 4:00. Tuesday morning I find out that it would be down to me and my brother after the morning hunt, and the people that were coming up from town after the opener had things 'come up' and they couldn't get away. A couple of cow calls, and chirps bring me back to the moment and from where I stand glassing this bull and his cows he starts to look better and better.

I decide to let fate take a hand in this drama. If he stands up and presents a shot I will take him. As the sun reflects off his antler tips I notice he has a sizeable harem he is over seeing. The rain from the previous night has kept him and his cows out longer than normal this morning, not to mention he obviously needs a rest from his 'labors'. With what looked like a reluctance he stood up and presented 125 yard, slightly quartering away, simple shot. The first one got him right through the liver and the second dropped him within 6 yards of where he stood up. (I was counseled to shoot a big bull till he dropped as we were not hunting spikes or cows.)

To be honest, I was unprepared for the emotional release that occurred as the bull went down and the culmination of 20 years of hunting these magnificent, intelligent, crafty, wondrous animals ended. It really is impossible to explain to someone these thoughts and feelings if they have never hunted elk&#8230;so I have quit trying to explain. I do so here on this forum because I know people can appreciate the sentiment. I met this bull on his turf, on his terms, in his element and domain, and I outsmarted him. I know there are those that want to measure their success or hunting prowess in antler inches but to me this bull was all of a "400" class trophy bull and I will be plenty proud to hang him on my wall.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations on your bull and thanks for sharing the story and pics!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome story, and that is an awesome bull, YOU SHOULD BE PROUD!......and you took it to Meiers for processing.....good choice!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Great bull and pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your story and pictures. It looks and sounds like you had fun.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job, the reaction on your son's face is priceless.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome job! You're wife's gonna kill you when she sees what you did with her pillow cases!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

How many looks did you get with the head exposed on the trailer like that? :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, the bull has some neat character in the front end and he gave you a hunt you will remember for a lifetime, that's what it's all about in my book.

Congratulations.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree, the pic of your boy is great. Great hunt great pics and a great animal. Congrats. 8)


----------



## Romel801 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is a couple more pics for everyone. Thanks for all the kudos! 









This is where I shot him from.









This is the log/tree he was laying next to for twenty minutes. The broken one there out in the open.









One more pic on how my bull made it home. By the way they are old flour sacks that have been hanging around the garage for years. So I did not get in trouble with the wife, though we are 'discussing' this bulls eventual resting place. I did get lots of looks and surprisingly many thumbs up from my fellow hunters.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Please don't say that he's going to end up in the garage.....


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great bull I am proud of you just wish i could of stayed a couple more days to see you kill it but i had to go home. Sorry i didn't let you shoot on the first day I wish I would have just so I could have been there to see you kill your elk well there is always next time when i Draw out for that area well congrats!!! thats a great bull Brian Just wish was there to see your face thats all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like them antlers....kind of gnarly looking...

Good report and thanks for sharing with us.....  

Congrats !!!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Bull with lots of character. Thanks for sharing. Absolutely nothing to be ashamed of with taking that bull.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Bull man!!! I Like it!!! 

On another note...did they legalize camo orange in Utah?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

NOTHING at all to be ashamed of. AWESOME bull! I would be proud as hell to have plugged him. Cogratulations. Moments like that are priceless!


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Awesome job!! someday I hope to have a limited entry tag. Thanks for sharing I love when people write up their hunting stories with pictures, its just awesome!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Very well done and great story. He has a nice frame and will look awesome on your wall. Congrats again!


----------



## Romel801 (Aug 18, 2009)

For those that might want to know...I am using packout as my taxidermist. He is really a nice guy! I was really impressed with his work and his studio. I plan on probably doing a pedestal mount to appease the wife of not having him right in the entry way and then he will take up a corner in the family room next to the big screen. :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice bull! If you don't mind me asking were on the unit did you get him, just wondering!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Nice bull! If you don't mind me asking were on the unit did you get him, just wondering!


That is what I was wondering too.
Romel-where is the cabin/house in the pic? I have been putting in for the same hunt; how many points did it take to get the tag?
Very nice, congrats!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bull! If you don't mind me asking were on the unit did you get him, just wondering!
> ...


I'm just from the area, I was thinking about putting in for the unit. Also the cabin/house doesn't look to familiar.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting your pictures and story. A ++ for the regular guy with a longly awaited trophy. Let the ego's step aside and the personal trophys prevail. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on a dandy bull. Nice job


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome hope you had fun...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice bull! As long as you had a good time it was a very successful hunt. Enjoy the memories.


----------

